# Syntaxhighlighting in Eclipse



## zenpaticx (11. Jan 2016)

Hallo,

kurze Frage zu dem Syntaxhighlighting in Eclipse. Im Java Editor werden ja die einzelnen - ich nenne es mal so - Blöcke in einer Farbe dargestellt. D.h. z.B. eine If-Anweisung in rot, verschachtelte dann jeweils in anderen Farben. For-Schleifen auch usw.

Gibt es soetwas auch in Eclipse? Ich finde nämlich, dass das im Java Editor benutzerfreundlicher wirkt.

Danke


----------



## Joose (11. Jan 2016)

Sowas in der Art?
http://editbox.sourceforge.net/

Ansonsten einfach mal die Plugins von Eclipse durchschauen bzw. danach googeln, bin mir sicher etwas ähnliches gibt es da schon


----------



## zenpaticx (12. Jan 2016)

Hallo Joose, danke ich habe mal die Editbox benutzt, ist aber noch nicht das, was ich suche, vielleicht bleibe ich lieber erst mal bei dem Java-Editor


----------

